

This Laptop with a Mechanical Keyboard Is Delightfully Crazy - alt_
http://gizmodo.com/review-this-laptop-with-a-mechanical-keyboard-is-delig-1686904181

======
gcb0
this show how computer manufacturers are out of touch with reality.

laptop keyboard are crappy to compensate for the machine bulky.

now that the machine is as light as paper and we have enough room to add a
decent keyboard, they practically attach a desk to a laptop.

just make a thin tablet with a mechanical keyboard "cover" and you will be
king among the cafe-dwellers-workers of San Francisco.

